

Ask HN: Review my startup - Jaxified - terryjsmith
http://www.jaxified.com/

======
rradu
Just a couple of design things: Black text on that blue background doesn't
provide enough contrast for what's supposed to be your main headline. Also,
I've come to expect buttons to have hover states, and yours don't.

As for the product itself, I'd like to see a better explanation of why I
should pay $10 a month to see some basic stats about my posts' tweets/shares.
Facebook Insights, for example, gives all that information to me for free.

~~~
terryjsmith
Thanks for the feedback. I've been constantly tweaking the black/blue and will
obviously need to keep tweaking to find a better fit. And I will definitely
add some hover states!

I have definitely struggled with the product's core value prop. Our biggest
advantage over insights is that it's near real time, and is provided over time
by post. We also allow you to track other blogs that are not your own for
comparison. I will go back and make sure that that point is made more of a
focus. Thanks again for your feedback!

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Try

    
    
      #splash {color:#CEF}
      #splash h2{color:#CF9}
    

You'll get a better idea, then start tweaking hex colors to get the perfect
one.

------
kingsidharth
# When I click "Try it for Free" on home page - get me to sign-up page
already. Why are you showing plans? Make the 2nd CTA button "See Plans". When
you have a chance to get me sign-up then do that, do the selling after I've
seen your product.

(If I am already sold, I'd click on pricing & plans).

# Your 14-day free thing on every account is confusing. Either add it as
another plan or just take me sign-up already.

# When I add my blog I understand that the data is loading, but for how long?
After 10 mins, all it has done is get my blog posts listed. No other data at
all. How long do I need to wait? Show me a progress bar or tell me that you
are processing it?

# You might wanna check your date selector in Chrome in Windows 7. It just
doesn't work for me.

# When I select span of 2-3 months (did it using tabs since your calender
thing was not responsive) the scale of days become messy. use smaller data
points there?

# Not sure if I'd wanna pay that much to see these stats which even tweet
button and like button on my blog can show me. Guess you guys will be adding
more stuff? Like overall ranking, what audience liked it or what?

I know you guys are going to get down to these points and might already know
these points but then again.

If I were in your shoes, after reading my own feedback I'd think I hated the
service. So let me give the other side of the coin, what I liked:

Though there are some design flaws but site is not falling apart and is good
enough in terms of design. Again there are some basic flaws like black-on-blue
but much better than what I am seeing nowadays.

After I figure out where to click to sign-up. I hardly remember the process of
singing-up which is good! Means it was painless.

It's a nice concept, can take off if you build upon it. Perhaps till beta you
wanna keep it free and once you know what they are really looking for - offer
it for paid or something?

Keep at it

~~~
terryjsmith
Wow, thanks for the full review! Since we do offer the 14-day free trial on
all plans, I could probably delay choosing a plan until you want to upgrade.
Then it would just be a one-step sign-up.

We do only track new data; unfortunately there's no easy way to go back and
links to your site from Twitter historically so we decided to be consistent
with Facebook data. As a result you'll only see social interactions from the
time you sign up going forward. Twitter data is real-time, and Facebook is
polled on the hour. I will see if I can make that more clear.

We're definitely working hard to find what our biggest value prop will be. I
think the features are there and we can iterate on them, but I definitely
agree that we might not have nailed it yet.

I'll take a look at the Chrome calendar issue; on the other hand I'm glad that
the sign-up was painless and that you like the design (blue on black aside).

Thanks again for the very thorough review!

~~~
kingsidharth
> unfortunately there's no easy way to go back and links to your site from
> Twitter historically

Maybe you can. I am no dev but once you have the url of my blog post. There
must be a way to query this sort of thing via API?
[http://twitter.com/#search?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.64notes.com%2F...](http://twitter.com/#search?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.64notes.com%2Fapp-
vs-business%2F) THis is search result for single blog post URL that tweet
button displays as # of RTs.

I guess you can get all the tweets via API, which will have date of tweet and
things like that?

Not sure if we are on the same lines but maybe it can be done.

Keep moving forward :)

------
valjavec
My biggest complain is there is no free plan. Acctually I saw later there is
14day free trial and if you can convert big enough % of users to paying
customers you rock!

Can't tell you much of data value right now as everything is empty so far, but
I could agree with rradu's post. Perhaps that can be a nice tool to track
competition.

~~~
terryjsmith
Thanks! We've thought about offering a free plan and might still do so in the
future, but for now we're laser focused on making it as easy to try it out
yourself and possible. No verification, no e-mail confirmation, etc.

As you noted, you can also add other blogs that aren't specifically your own
to compare. We've tried a number of things to make sure it's active up front
but it's certainly something we're still working to improve. Thanks for
checking it out!

------
g0atbutt
Looks like a really useful service. I run The Startup Foundry and would love
to chat with you. Fill out this info and we will be in touch
<http://thestartupfoundry.com/tip-us/>. Keep up the great work, I think it has
real potential.

~~~
terryjsmith
Thanks for your input! I'm loving what you're doing with The Startup Foundry
and have had your profile page open in Firefox for a week so I would remember
to reach out. I was planning to send you an e-mail on Monday; I'll fill out
the form so we can chat! Thanks again.

------
pan69
Who are you currently targeting as customer? It seems that your clients would
be digital advertising and marketing studios who often manage a lot of social
media channels for their clients. For them it would be a great service to see
all these channels in one coherent interface.

~~~
terryjsmith
We're definitely hopeful that will be a big part of it. We look to be a value-
add to services like Sysomos or Radian6 who offer much more comprehensive
brand management solutions at $500+/month. We're also targeting bloggers who
want to aggregate their social metrics, learn a little bit more about their
audience, and check out the same data for their competitors. While I don't
have an exact visitor or social metric cutoff, we are actively targeting what
I would call professional bloggers or would-be professionals.

------
terryjsmith
Thanks for taking a look! I'll be posting a post on Monday on our blog about
how it went from a weekend project to 7 months of work, but I'm really excited
to show this off. I'm here to answer any questions or concerns you might have.

------
ffumarola
Curious: For firm, blogs = N/A, Do you mean unlimited, or that it isn't
offered? Just curious as that came off unclear to me.

Agreed about the hover states, even if the button just has a light gradient
change.

~~~
terryjsmith
Sure; while we haven't launched them yet, our Firm accounts won't actually
billed by the blog, they will be billed by campaign. So a campaign might
include a Twitter account, a Facebook page, a landing page and a group of
blogs who you have hired to promote your content. That combination is billed
at $100 per month, so the pricing structure is a little different. I will look
at finding a different way of wording it, but there will be more information
on the page when that plan is ready to go.

Working on the hover states now! Thanks for checking it out.

~~~
kingsidharth
In that case put "Get in touch" N/A sounds obscure

------
hanifvirani
Hey Terry. Congrats on the launch. Some feedback:

1) The demo link needs to stand out a bit. I found myself looking for some
kind of a demo and almost missed the link.

2) The demo page is stuck on loading in IE.

3) The boxes that appear on the right throughout the site needs some design
tweak, though I can't put my finger on exactly what.

Best of luck with your startup!

